# Get out of Bronze!



## DGMPhotography (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys: 

I've been working on launching my Youtube channel for awhile now, and I can now say I've finally uploaded my first video. 

This isn't photography related, in case you were wondering. It's about the game, League of Legends. 

Check it out - I hope you enjoy!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 8, 2016)

Bump for feedback


----------

